# San Diego December Trial - Nyland - Results



## bennetts (Oct 12, 2005)

It is great to have a December trial. Heard that about 50 open dogs, 40- 45 am dogs, 20 qual dogs entered. It should be a fun trial.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Derby finished today! Results are a little sketchy and all I have are the handlers.

1st - Patti Kiernan
2nd - Lynn Nelson
3rd - Kyle D
4th - Mervyn Jacobson (Judy & Becky) I know this one is a golden girl!
RJ - Scotty Seward

Open

52 Starters - No details on the first series but 46 called back.

Amateur

53 Starters - No details on the set up but 39 called back.

Qual starts tomorrow.

That's all I have for now.

Tammy


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks so much Tammy. When you find out who Patti won the derby with could you post?


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

JKL-

I'll try and get more info this evening. I'm not at the trial, so I'm getting information via cell. 

Tammy


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Not much detail but it's something . . . . .

Open and Amateur will run the 4th Series in the morning. I don't have any numbers on how many .

Qual finished today . . .

1st John Pampy
2nd Diane Miller
3rd ???
4th Patti Keirnan (Don't know which dog - but I will have it tomorrow)

Derby Update
Patti won the derby with Haley - ??Haley High Water. 

Sorry, but the cell connection is not good down there.

My inside reporter promised all the results tomorrow...so stay tuned.

Tammy


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Attagirls to Haley and Patti!*

Haley belongs to fellow Alaskan (by way of Tennesee) Derek Wilkerson.

Her real name is Chatanika's High Water Haley, named after an Alaskan river. I believe this puts her on the derby list with 13 derby points.


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

TWO, yes two GOLDEN placements in the Derby - congrat's guys!
Boomer is beaming!

Judy Chute where are you?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby results:

1st Chataniks's High Water Haylee O-Thomas Wilkerson H-Patti Kiernan
2nd Heads Up Fire in the Hole (GR) O/H Lynn Nelson
3rd Kaiya N Kane's Mac & Cheese Sh O/H Kyle Yonimine
4th Glenelm's Thandi (GR) O/H Mervyn Jacobson
RJ Glen Lake f-4D Phantom, JH O/H Scotty Seward
There were several JAMS

Qual results:

1st Bluewater Zoom Zoom O/H John Pampy
2nd Jazztimes Dust Devil Max O-Dennis & Diann Miller H-Diann Miller
3rd Fargo So California O-Russ Stewart & Florence Sloane H-Russ
4th Justin Time Apache Lozen O-Scott Anderson H-Patti Kiernan
RJ Volwood's Yellow Griz O/H Jack Vollstedt
There were 4 JAMS including Thandi (21 Month old Golden)

Am & Open should be finished but I do not have the results.

Russ


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Russ said:


> Derby results:
> 
> 1st Chataniks's High Water Haylee O-Thomas Wilkerson H-Patti Kiernan
> 2nd Heads Up Fire in the Hole (GR) O/H Lynn Nelson
> ...


I'm not plugging for EE but I wished their club joined EE so we could follow what breeding the dogs are coming from. Anyways, congrats to all the winners and placements. JMHO

Angelo


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS RUSS!

Ms. Kris


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz to Florence and Russ!

Aaron


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*Congratulations, Russ!*


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Russ .....


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Florence just got into cell phone range. She said Arnie Erwin won the Am with Iron Lines Honcha and Micky Rawlins took second with Runnin's Molly B. She will let me know the rest of the Am and Open results when she stops for gas.

Russ


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Florence called from a stop light:

O-H Amateur

1st Iron Lines Honcha O-Linda & Arnie Erwin H-Arnie, Qualifies for 2008 National Am
2nd Runnin's Molly B O-Brian Clasby & Mickey Rawlins H-Micky
3rd CR Lucky Gator O-Chester & Charlene Koeth H-Chester or Charlene
4th Harney Hill Husky O/H Gordon Powers
RJ Volwood's Big Ol' Rex O/H Jack Vollstedt
Jams: Citori's Vista 40th Pres, Michael Moore; The Julia Hendrix Experience, Mary Williams-Ahlgren; Chippewa Wilson, John Pampy; Citori's Accept No Substitute, Michael Moore

Open

1st MMR's Gypsy Leather O-Mel Milton & Patti Kiernan H-Mel Milton
2nd Sanpitch River Shore Thing O-Steve Bechtel, Jr H. Bill Totten
3rd Iron Lines Honcha O-Linda and Arnie Erwin H-Arnie Erwin
4th Just in Time Mr. Moto O-Scott Anderson H-Patti Kiernan
RJ World Famous Tellipath O-Gary & Mary Ahlgren H-Gary or Mary

Florence missed the JAMs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks Russ...and congratulations!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Meg Beck and FC Lulu JAMMED the Open!! That's Meg's first Open completion with Lulu.
WooHoo Fluffy Girl--and owner, tool!!!
Suzanne B


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats on the Qual 3rd Russ!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Suzanne for posting that LuLu got a jam. I saw her run the last series and she did great. She has a pefect line to the longe retired gun. Sorry it only gave a jam but with 24 or 26 dogs it is hard to place. I wish someone would post the RJ and the other Jams. How about Ruth Aud. She was first dog to do the test successfully . She had a big banana on the long returned but Morgan knew where it was and corrected and stepped on it. Bill Totten did a great job he was second dog to do it. I left after Meg with LuLu so did not see the rest of the series. Congratulations to all.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Congrats to all placements especially Mickey Rawlins, Brian Clasby & their girl Molly on their 2nd in the AM!


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Annette, Please let Ruth Aud know that her dog got a JAM in the Open. We know she had to leave early and I will mail the ribbon to her this week. Tell her congratulations!

--Susan


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Susan I was wondering what the Jams were. How about Meg and LuLu and Judy etc. Who got the RJ? I will call Ruth this am.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Marie,

The RJ was posted yesterday. It was Telli.


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Does anyone have the derby JAM's??


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats Russ on the 3rd in the Qual!

FOM


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Derby Jams SDRC:Lil Chin Music(Koeth). Buck N Poncho(Ahlgren), Cowboy Rowdy Yates(Koeth), Everready Reliable Ricky (Ahlgren)


----------

